# For A Single Winter White Dwarf Hamster Should I Go For A Zoozone 1 Or Zoozone 2?



## Hazelwykes1952 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have recently bought a Single Female Winter White Hamster,as I thought with two they usaully end up having to be seperated due to fighting,and it would mean the expense of getting another cage.
I have ''Bella'' a Normal colour Winter White dwarf hamster in a Mini Duna at the moment,only temporary until I can decide on which bigger cage to get for a single winter white hamster.
Should I go for a Zoozone 1 or 2(zoozone 2 is 100cm long)zoozone 1 is 70 cm long as ''Bella'' loves burrowing.She keeps burying her Silent Spinner so it wont go round,and her toys with her love of burrowing,would I be best going with a Zoozone for her rather than a barred cage?

The website Zooplus has two fantastic barred cages-The Alexander and The Barney-both around 100cm long,but with a burrower like ''Bella'' wouldnt all the litter & bedding end up getting kicked out of the cage?
Another good barred cage is the Mickey 2 XL sold on the ECF website-but again litter & bedding would get kicked through the bars of cage so do you think Tank style cages are best for dwarf hamsters who like to burrow?
Arent cages like Mickey 2 XL,the Barney, the Alexander better for the bigger syrian hamsters,'cause syrians like to climb.

Our ''Bella'' will climb though if I use the barred top of her Mini Duna in her playbox.She also trys to climb the wall in a corner of our Living Room when I let her have a free roam.
Would our ''Bella'' feel too exposed and insecure in a wired barred cage or do you think dwarfs are best kept in tank style cages like the zoozones?but do i go for a Zoozone 1 or 2 for a single dwarf,one who is extremely active and likes burrowing?

I also have a single Roborovski female in a Mini Duna awaiing an upgrade-she tends to be not so activeperhaps shes bored with the limited space in the Mini Duna.Do you think to put a single roborovski hamster in say a Zoozone 2(100cm long)would be to overwhelming for her,& she wouldnt feel secure.
Would a Zoozone 1 be adequate for a single roborovski,rather than keep her in a Mini Duna all the time?

Sorry for so many questions,but money is tight,I can't afford to make a mistake and buy the wrong cage,but I dont want to keep both our winter white & roborovski in Mini Duna's each for any longer,they dont offer much floor space- therefore please can you answer my post someone as I'm stressed out trying to decide which is the best cage for a single winter white and a single roborovski dwarf hamster-I really dont want to keep them both in Mini Duna's any longer-they're a nice little cage but there isnt much space for toys or for running around so they tend not to want to come out of their nest at night.Our winter white gets up for a bit & goes on her wheel but if i didnt have her out,which i do, she's soon get bored with the lack of space & go back to bed again.

Hope to hear back from someone soon-please answer my post,as I dont know what to do for the best for our dwarf hamsters.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I would go to the ZooZone2. In their natural habitat hamsters would run for miles every night, and IMO they need space in their cage to run. It will also allow you to put in lots of toys for her, and give her a thick layer of substrate to dig in without having it all over your floor. A tank style cage will also mean she won't be able to chew on bars.


----------

